# Learning To Climb Inside Dryer Tubing



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I am planning to link more than one cage together with pvc pipe. The way my cages are configured I will need to lead my hedgies up about 4 inches in height to the pvc connectors gradually with dryer vent tubing. I am going to divide the extra cage in half and put my two hogs' wheels in there.

My question is: do the hedgies learn to climb the tubes from one cage to another on their own or would I have to teach them?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I think it would depend on the hedgie, similar to wheels. I'd imagine it would go something like this.

Hedgie discovers PVC piping & thinks "hmm, small hole.... I wonder what's inside... Can I fit? Yup!"

Then proceeded by one of two thoughts

"oh no!! It's slippery & going up. no way man, I don't like that, too much effort!"
or
"I think i can, I think I can. If I just stretch my neck way out & put my feet here... & then I ...." until hedgie reaches top. This is then proceeded by a "wheeeee' thought as the explorative hedgie later slides down the 4" slope.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I am only going to use the pvc to connect cages. I am going to use dryer vent tubing for the incline... I have seen other people on HHC using the tubing for their hogs to go up.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd have to agree with silvercat in the sense that it's not something you can actually "teach". It's a matter of the hedgie actually wanting to explore and walk inside.

As a suggestion, what you can do, is cut a smaller piece of the vent tube(15inches or so) and let your hedgie play and explore with that. Either toss it to the floor of the cage or playpen and let your hedgie explore with it and know that it's a "through" tunnel.

Once they are accustomed to it and knows what it is, then it's all up to your hedgie on whether or not they *want* to climb and walk through.

Just be aware that your hedgies might decide that it's too much hassle for them and refuse to use it, in which case, you'd have to find some other way to connect the cages. Or you might have to actually build an "open" ramp(fenced on either side, but something wide for them to amble up and walk through the pvc pipe).


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

ok that helps immensely. i am going to get some pvc and tubing for practice. i was ready to get two elbow pvc for them anyway. i will let you know how the three of us do.


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

My BF and i built a two story fir thwe hedgie and it has the vent tube and we just put his food in the top level so he would want to come upstirs....now i think he likes chillin' in the dark tunnel! :lol:


----------

